# Editor



## Michael Morris (Oct 28, 2004)

Of late the editor had developed a glitch of displaying on a grey field instead of the usual creme.  I think I've kicked this problem (and I honestly don't know why it started) but if there are further problems let me know.


----------



## Ranes (Nov 5, 2004)

Pardon me, Cap'n but I do believe the prob'm persists. Aye. If yer wantin' me ter provide 'e with details of my whatever or yer just be wantin' me ne'er again ter write like this, jus' le'me know, sir.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 6, 2004)

I be not de Capt'n, dat be Piratekitty argh... I be da Chief Enginneer's Mate argh.


----------



## Verequus (Nov 8, 2004)

There are two problems with the editor:

1. The simple click on a button yields the opening of a text edit field, but the entered text vanishes along with the tags, which should enclise it, into nirvana. I have to select the text, but after using the button, the editors scrolls automatically to the top.

2. The smileys are pasted now at the end of the text, not where the cursor actually is.

This could be a problem with Firefox PR 1.0, though.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 12, 2004)

Well, I'm still noticing the problem, on IE6, so I don't think it's a browser thing.

Specifically, none of the drop-down boxes are working for me anymore.  Clicking on bold or italic pops up a message saying that it isn't implemented, but the font is changed anyway.  Same with the "justify" buttons.  The Hyperlink button works normally when I click on it, aside from no "ButtonPress" animations, if that makes sense.  The spoiler button works fine, inserting the proper tags.  Shortcuts (such as Ctrl-I) also work fine.​
None of it is a particular problem, though not having the drop-down box for the smilies makes using them a bit difficult.​


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 12, 2004)

Mine is just completey black...like so...going to change some options and see what happens.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 12, 2004)

It looks like the editor is transparent taking the background color.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 12, 2004)

The current server is, for some reason, failing to send key javascript and css files at key times.  Trying to alleviate problems caused by this is like a dog chasing it's tail.  The only real solution is a faster machine.  And, fortunately, we're getting one.


----------



## Ferret (Nov 14, 2004)

Huhrah for the new server! I have suffered from the same problems (on and off), so Huzah!


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 21, 2004)

I, once again, think I have it fixed.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 21, 2004)

yep, so you do.  

Thank you.


----------

